# Callaway Razr Fit Tour Authentic



## Ethan (Aug 10, 2012)

Previously used a Cally Octane Diablo Tour Black driver, but was hooking it a lot, so bought a new Cally, as above, 10.5 degrees, 6.0 shaft. 

http://www.callawaygolf.com/global/...s/drivers/tour-authentic-razr-fit-driver.html

The TA version is available in the US and not yet available here, but basically consist of the same head as the standard Razr Fit, but with a new paint job, but it has a more elaborate adjustment system with a greater number of face angles, it also has a better quality and stronger shaft, the Project X Black http://www.truetemper.com/pxshaft/projectx_black.asp which is a lower launch and more tip stiff but still lightweight shaft, and a weight kit for greater adjustment. 

The club cost me $399 plus $40 shipping from Edwin Watts and Â£40-something UK VAT for a total of around Â£320. 

I used the club today with the face square and the weights in a fade position, and was pleased with the results. The ball flew off the face and went straight and decently long, with a lot fewer hooks than I have seen recently. Flight was nice mid trajectory and  The standard Razr is a good club too, although I am a bit less keen on the standard shaft, the NV RIP. 

My verdict: Looks promising so far.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 10, 2012)

Good stuff, keep us updated. I think Callaway drivers are an acquired taste.

I've just changed driver to a Nike Vr Pro ltd edition and love it. Must be something in the air.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 10, 2012)

it's a cracking looking club, and was going well today 

I've just been on the Edwin Watts site. I've not had enough beers yet to pull the trigger !!


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 13, 2012)

How is the PX Black? I have found PX wood shafts really boardy in the past but find the iron shafts really talkative. Does the black have any feel to it?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 13, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			How is the PX Black? I have found PX wood shafts really boardy in the past but find the iron shafts really talkative. Does the black have any feel to it?
		
Click to expand...

It is supposed to be lightweight yet fairly tip stiff, so has a mid-high kick point. It does feel solid but the ball seems to jump off the club nicely. Can't really say what degree is the club and what is the shaft, but the penetrating non-hook shot I was looking for seems to be there.


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2012)

Update on the Razr Fit TA. Have played with the club now for a number of rounds, and this club is capable of some of the longest drives I have ever hit. I have it set up with a neutral face angle, but with a fade biased weight configuration (hooks being the undesired shot) and although the odd hook can creep in (operator error, of course), the over all dispersion is much tighter. 

The ball flight is mid trajectory but it really stays in the air. Today I was playing at BL and hit a nice drive on the 11th (par-5 slightly uphill) and left myself 185 yards to the flag. Never been closer. Hit a drive on the 15th (strong par-4) leaving a 9 iron second. One of my playing partners asked me for the web address of the place I bought it.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 18, 2012)

Ethan..

How does this PX shaft compare to the PX in your Octane Tour that you previously had (and I still do...!)?

IS it available in the non-TA version?


----------



## Ethan (Aug 18, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Ethan..

How does this PX shaft compare to the PX in your Octane Tour that you previously had (and I still do...!)?

IS it available in the non-TA version?
		
Click to expand...

The PX Black is the main difference between the Razr Fit and Razr Fit TA. It is not available in the retail from Callaway, but there are aftermarket fitters who will put a Razr (or R11 or Titleist) tip on any shaft you like. 

The heads are basically the same, apart from a green paint job on the TA. The TA shafts also come with a more adjustable tip fitment and you get a weight kit with more weights for more fine tuning of the heel and toe weights. 

I went for this shaft because of good previous experience with OX (in irons and Titleist woods as well as the Octane) and the fact it was lighter but more tip stiff which I thought would tighten the dispersion. So far it has.


----------

